# Sub placement and calibration



## n3wk1d (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm kinda new to this HT thing, just gotten my Yamaha RX-V1065 and a MJ Acoustics Pro 50 Mk2.
Connected to my Warfedale Diamond 9.1 FR FL, CC center and Diamond 9.0 for surround.

Had tried to use the YPAO auto setup on the system and somehow or rather the LFE/ sub are not producing a good punch. :coocoo:

Am I missing something here ? There are 2 knobs at the back of the sub.
One is name rollover (from 0-180), the other one is name Phase.

Is the Rollover act like the crossover ? Should I set it to max during calibration so the AVR would handle the bass management ? 
May I ask what is the Phase knob for ?

I've set all my speaker to small on the AVR, crossover at the AVR also set at 80Hz

Have been reading quite a lot from here but still unable to understand most of them :crying:

Hope someone would be able to enlighten me a little bit. 

Thanks in advance. Cheers.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Alex, welcome to the shack. Yes you are correct that rollover is probably crossover even though I have never heard it called that before. Set that as high as it will go or to off if it has a switch so your avr handles the crossover. Your phase switch is to make sure your speakers are all in phase with each other meaning the direction the speaker goes when power is applied. In phase means when power is driving the speaker it goes outward, out of phase means the speaker goes inward. Most find that 0 will work for most systems but you can have a friend turn the switch back and forth while you sit in the listening position ans see what sounds best to you. Usually in phase you get more bass response and out of phase you get less. At least that is what I have found. You have your avr set correctly so that's great. Try moving the sub around the room and see where it sounds the best from your listening position. Hope this helped....:wave:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Alex. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Alex, Welcome to the Shack.

The "rollover" (0-180) is a strange setting as that is more than likely the Phase adjustment in degrease (I dont know why there is a second knob labeled "phase"). This adjustment usually works in conjunction with how you have your mains set up particularly if you have another sub in the room. The "phase" will remove possible cancellation of frequencies around the crossover setting of your mains and also if you have a second sub located in the room as bass frequencies can cancel each other out as they cross over each other in the room.
Do you have a picture of the back plate so we can see what your talking about?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Alex and welcome..

All the advice given here is correct, but the thing to remember is that Yamaha's YPAO's are notorious for setting incorrect levels..
All the speaker levels need to be set manually using an SPL meter..
With the volume set at 0db...adjust the fronts and rears to read 75db. and the sub to 79db..Then you should have good balance of sound..


----------



## n3wk1d (Jul 28, 2009)

I've taken a snap of the back of my sub..
:dumbcrazy: The RollOff is from 20hz-200hz, not 0-180 as I mentioned. 
The Phase is 0-180.

But I think I can't post the picture as the rule doesn't allowed me to.

**Update..











tonyvdb said:


> Hi Alex, Welcome to the Shack.
> 
> The "rollover" (0-180) is a strange setting as that is more than likely the Phase adjustment in degrease (I dont know why there is a second knob labeled "phase"). This adjustment usually works in conjunction with how you have your mains set up particularly if you have another sub in the room. The "phase" will remove possible cancellation of frequencies around the crossover setting of your mains and also if you have a second sub located in the room as bass frequencies can cancel each other out as they cross over each other in the room.
> Do you have a picture of the back plate so we can see what your talking about?


----------



## n3wk1d (Jul 28, 2009)

I've tried to move around... I mean the sub but due to my power and coaxial cable length limitation, I can't really move much.

But when I crawl around the room, I didn't really get a good spot for the sub though. :dontknow:

Maybe the AVR need to run in first ? The I shall re-calibrate it again using YPAO and adjust the setting again using the manual setting.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't forget that if you crawl for the sweet spot your sub needs to be in your listening position.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

n3wk1d said:


> I've taken a snap of the back of my sub..
> :dumbcrazy: The RollOff is from 20hz-200hz, not 0-180 as I mentioned.
> The Phase is 0-180.


That makes more sense, The roloff should be set at its highest level (200Hz) and let the AVR set the crossover.



> But I think I can't post the picture as the rule doesn't allowed me to.


After you have 5 post you will be able to upload a picture to our image gallery and then link to it in this tread.


----------



## n3wk1d (Jul 28, 2009)

This is where I always cannot get it, do you mean the sub has to be at the spot where I can hear the best thumbing ? Or I'll be sitting at my usual place and move the sub around to get the sweet spot ?

But my coaxial cable only 5m and power cord are short, wondering how can I do it ?
Should I just get a longer cable so I can move it around, would the signal get weaken if using longer cable like 30ft-45ft ? Meaning the sub punch would deteriorate ?:nerd: 





tcarcio said:


> Don't forget that if you crawl for the sweet spot your sub needs to be in your listening position.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You place the sub where you usually sit, and then crawl around the outside of the room. Where you hear the best sound that is where you should place the sub.


----------



## n3wk1d (Jul 28, 2009)

Ah ha, now I get it. :bigsmile:

Thank you so much. :T
Will do it later.. 



tonyvdb said:


> You place the sub where you usually sit, and then crawl around the outside of the room. Where you hear the best sound that is where you should place the sub.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

If you are limited in your positioning choices, your best bet would be in a front corner, but, putting it in the correct location for your room can make a great difference in the bass. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## n3wk1d (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been using the test tone from the AVR and it's kind a soft. I remember I read it here somewhere, there's a link for the test tone CD creation. Couldn't locate it :dontknow:
Is it ok if using the test tone CD on the player or is it better to calibrate using the test tone from the AVR ?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

After the test tone is running can't you go into each speaker level and raise it enough to calibrate it? You can make a test tone cd here...www.realmofexcursion.com


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

n3wk1d said:


> I've been using the test tone from the AVR and it's kind a soft. I remember I read it here somewhere, there's a link for the test tone CD creation. Couldn't locate it :dontknow:
> Is it ok if using the test tone CD on the player or is it better to calibrate using the test tone from the AVR ?


Either way is fine. There was a lotta talk many years ago about how AVR test tones are not accurate, but I really don't hear that anymore. Some say that if your CD/DVD/Blu-ray player is your primary source, it is best to callibrate using that so you include the entire chain in the callibration process.


----------

